
ScreenShieldKit SDK for iOS - keehun
https://screenshieldkit.com
======
keehun
Presumably, they are just observing for UIScreen.isCaptured property and this
is just a brilliant marketing effort for Confide. The
UIScreenCapturedDidChange notification only fires after the screenshot has
already been taken, so I would assume that is not being used.

I’m in no way affiliated with them.

